# blindpassion has swollen eyelids... help?! :(



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys! Ahhh I'm kind of scared / freaking out. I woke up this morning and I have SWOLLEN UPPER EYELIDS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I can open my eyes but I cant really look upwards, if that makes sense, the skin stops them from opening. It just happened this morning, and its not fun.


I have recently begun taking the acne medication clindoxyl, which is a gel that is applied to the face, does anyone have experience with this med? could this be the issue? I don't apply it anywhere near the eyelid so I'm kind of reluctant to blame that. 
I started a LUSH skin care regimen over a month ago (which doesn't include anything to do with my eyes) and has been working great on my face, I've never had an issue until this morning. 
I begun taking birth control two days ago as well, I'm assuming its too early to see a reaction from that? (I've used BC in the past with no issues) 
I use MACs moisturelush eye cream (as I have been using for at least 8 months) and have never had an issue. 
I didn't wear makeup yesterday and am very careful with hygiene when I do, all good quality products, all my own, clean brushes, etc. 
I am so stumped guys, any suggestions?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry!  Do you have someone who can take you to the ER straightaway?  I think you should have a doctor have a look and they also may be able to help pinpoint what caused this.

*hugs* feel better!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## Julie5 (Oct 6, 2008)

Did by chance you use fake eyelashes within the last few days??? That happen to me woke up with them swollen too. It may not even been them but I didnt do anything differnt. I hope your eyelis feel better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Mzz Rach is right go to the doctor. Better to be safe even if you find out its nothing.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe try putting some tea bags on them.. just wet some green or chamomile tea bags in cool water and place them over your eyelids while you lay down for about 10-15 mins.. that usually helps puffiness for me.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 6, 2008)

awww I feel for you because this happened to me several times before in the past, for 2 different reasons. 1 reason was I ate something I was allergic to (but I didnt know it at the time) and the second was I was applying acne medication that contained benzoyl peroxide which I realize now I am allergic to as well. My entire face was swollen though with red greasy patches all over my face. 

maybe you are just experiencing a reaction to your acne meds? i'd see a doctor about it. I hope its all okay though


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry...!! It could either be pink eye(which is very contagious and is caused by a virus) Or it could be what actually just happened to me the other day(but only on one eye) which I believe was blepharitis, which is just inflammation, it can be cause by an allergy of some sort...As for right now just put some ice on it and whatever you do, do not touch your eyes! There isn't any need to go to the ER yet, if you start feeling feverish or if there is a strange colored discharge coming from your eyes, or if you start to have very blurred vision or pain then you need to go to the hospital. I hope you feel better hon!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Has this gotten any better?  Did you end up seeing a doc?  Let us know how you are.  x


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 6, 2008)

you should go to the doctor.. seriously..
the eye area is so important - I wouldn't have wasted a minute of time


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank-you everyone! I made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow,
The swelling has gone down a bit and hopefully will continue to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are definitely better then the morning.
In the mean time, I'm going to try what MAClovin suggested with the tea bags, because chamomile tea has always helped with swelling (when I had my tongue pierced, etc) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you again ladies! I don't know what I would do without you!

Im sure its not pink eye, nothing inside the eye is bothered, no redness, no watering (thankfully!), just puffy upper eyelids (so strange!)


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you have a stye. I had one a few months and the doctor had me apply warm compresses to the infectred eye. Like you only my upper lid was swollen and I couldn't look up. It should go away within a few days, but remember to wash your hand even if you just slightly touch you eye because it is contagious and you can get the other eye infected. Also, it it turns out to be a stye wash your pillow cases, towels and anything else that may have had contact with your eyes. 

Hope you feel better


----------



## rbella (Oct 7, 2008)

You poor thing!  This happened to me a week before my wedding. It ended up being blocked glands near my eyelash line.  They swelled up so bad I couldn't open my eyes.  It didn't hurt, just was annoying.  I hope you get better!!  They might have to pop it to remove the "plug".  But, it doesn't hurt so bad.  Let us know how you are doing!!!  Love you!!!!!!!!!


----------

